# Natural planted (get ready) COFFEE POT!



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm going to do this and no I'm not putting a betta in it. Tell me what you think.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pyr...880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f23116ba8


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's a really cute idea.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I have an old blender I've been wanting to do this with for a couple of shrimp ... but the bottom seems way too narrow!

I could see a coffeepot being done this way with lighting inside the coffeemaker itself ... hmm ....


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

This will be somewhere in our kitchen with sunlight only. We have a coffee theme going on in the kitchen. I'll post pics.


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

That would look really cool with a few goldfish in there.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

It's way too small for fish. Shrimp or a snail maybe.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Great idea! What kind of plants are you thinking about?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

funkman262 said:


> That would look really cool with a few goldfish in there.


Goldfish need at least a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

That'll look snazzy~ keep us posted! ^_^


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Some shrimp might like it in there


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd grow anacharish in it, and transfer it to my tank as needed. it looks really cute!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

funkman was kidding 

i wouldnt do an NPT XD maybe tie some moss to some rocks and get some twigs?


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah some shrimpies would be happy in there! post pics when u do it sounds adorable!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

A red water lily would be beautiful.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

I was thinking some frogbit and a marimo or a crypt with drift wood.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

But how would you keep it heated?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

NO GOLDFISH!!!!!!! A common goldfish can and will grow over 1 foot, 5lbs. They need 10 gallon minimum.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ 1 foot is 12 inches, and a common 10 gallon is 20 inches long... 

I think something around 55 gallons would be more suitable


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yep, ten gallons is actually a "nano" tank. gold fish are hardly a nano fish lol.
keeping a common goldfish in a 10gallon is like keeping a betta in a 4in wide, 2 in high tank XD


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't know that about goldfish. I would put an oscar in there. Those little things are sooo cute.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

maybe you should try arowanas instead?


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

mattoboy said:


> But how would you keep it heated?


It would be room temp. Only plants are going in this.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

funkman262 said:


> Sorry, I didn't know that about goldfish. I would put an oscar in there. Those little things are sooo cute.


oscars are not "little things"...not for long at least. they get even bigger than goldfish, and a full-grown oscar could be cramped even in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I had no idea goldfish got that big...wow. I'm having a hard time imaging a 5lb goldfish...dang.  

Your coffeepot sounds adorable!!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Oscars are not plant friendly either they love to dig


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you not see that he's kidding? I would do arowanas all the way...


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Can you not see that he's kidding? I would do arowanas all the way...


I disagree. A mated pair of Micropterus salmoides would be beautiful, if state law allows them to be kept in captivity.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright guys that's enough, stay on topic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

So far I have some organic choice potting mix capped with play sand for substrate. The hardscape includes a piece of driftwood and a rock. I have a small Marrimo and a very small Crypt Undulata planted.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

pics!


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

*Planted coffee pot pics.*

I know I put way too much sand in there. I'll probably end up redoing it this summer.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Going to look great when it grows in! That's a very deep substrate for a small container with no water movement ... you should toss in a malaysian trumpet snail to keep it aerated. Most LFS that have them in their tanks will them to you for free if you don't already have some.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

I know I messed up on the substrate. MTS are at the top of my agenda.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

BulletToothBoris said:


> I know I messed up on the substrate. MTS are at the top of my agenda.


I wouldn't call it a mess up ... if you have any rooted plants, they'll appreciate the depth since there's not much room to spread.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

if there was any way you could possibly use that as an insert in a larger tank (it'd have to be high up enough that the metal band was out of the water) i think it'd be amazing!


----------

